# EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2004)

Am 16.12.2004 habe ich folgende SMS bekommen:

EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET.Jemand der Dich kennt will Dir was Wichtiges sagen!Ruf die O19O8/73672 an und gib den PIN 3534424 ein. loveanddate.com

Absender war +49171000000.

Angerufen habe ich dort natürlich nicht, aber ist vieleicht für andere wichtig zu wissen, dass ein Kontakt dorthin 1,855 €/Min. kostet. (Liste in dialerschutz.de). Die SMS kam auf mein Firmenhandy, dessen Nummer nur sehr wenige wissen, interessant wie sowas funktionieren kann....


----------



## sascha (22 Dezember 2004)

Ich verschiebe und sperre mal. Dazu gibts schon einen laaaaaaaaaangen Thread.


----------

